# 2006 Toyota Tundra Double Cab Full Install..



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been working on my Tundra for a little while now and thought I would post some pictures up. The goal of the instal was to use equipment I had to create a system that would "match" the truck, aesthetically, ergonomically, and in quality. I wanted it to be able to play loudly and cleanly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Group 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Group 3, let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## [email protected]mplicityinsound (Nov 7, 2010)

Some finished pod pictures. I will get some better pics tomorrow with my good camera (Nikon D200 for any camera guys/gals..).

My initial comments on how they sound, first, I guess I should address what I have done. I did initial crossover point setting, then time alignment on the Bitone, then I did the left, then right channel RTA and then combined, to set the EQ. So, not a lot of time invested in tuning yet.

I think it sound really good for a start. There is a strongly defined center image, and good left and right separation. The left, not as wide as the right, but it is a little past the pillar, which is more than I had hoped for. I told my friend, Bing, that if I wanted to hear a wide soundstage I would sit in my living room! Lol... One of the reasons I chose the speakers on the dash and not kickpanels is because I wanted to hear as much definition as possible, when I tested the mids (and tweeters) in the kickpanels, it sounded good, but there wasn't as much detail that was audible. Looking down at that area while I sit in the truck, between my legs, steering wheel, console and column, there was a lot of obstruction for the sound.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

some real skills being displayed right there Joey. now get a good camera and upload to a server and direct link it


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice work. 

The first picture in group 3, the speaker in the door looks a lot bigger than the one you have in the last pic in group 2. Maybe it's my bad eyes. Are they different?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Good eyes, bubba! When I got the truck it had Hertz Hi-Energy 6.5's, I NEEDED 8's, so, yes, there is a difference!


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

JOey Knapp said:


> I told my friend, *Bing*, ...


Nice name drop 

Nice pods though. I like those trucks but you just don't have any decent options for subs though.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice to see another 1st gen Tundra in here. Like the amp rack install on the backwall. Do I see a sub in the underseat rear storage well?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Paul1217 said:


> Nice name drop
> 
> Nice pods though. I like those trucks but you just don't have any decent options for subs though.


Just fyi he paid me 500 bucks for the right to do that...but wtf is up with this monopoly.money i got in the mail Joey?!! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> Just fyi he paid me 500 bucks for the right to do that...but wtf is up with this monopoly.money i got in the mail Joey?!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Great, there goes my iTrader rating!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Paul1217 said:


> Nice name drop
> 
> Nice pods though. I like those trucks but you just don't have any decent options for subs though.


HA! That's what you say.. I have something in store for the low end! Right now there is/was an Alpine Type R flat sub (that I have for sale in the classifieds!).

Coming soon.... 2 Hertz Hi-Energy 10's in a vented enclosure. UNDER the seat!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

ISTundra said:


> Nice to see another 1st gen Tundra in here. Like the amp rack install on the backwall. Do I see a sub in the underseat rear storage well?


Yes, but soon that will be changing....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

metanium said:


> Nice work.


Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> some real skills being displayed right there Joey. now get a good camera and upload to a server and direct link it


I gotta good camera, and now have FTP access to a server, watch out!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The USB plug in the top lighter position is the plug for the BitOne.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great install. Two questions for you:

1. What is the resin/mat you used for the dash pods?
2. Where did you get the USB plug? 

I am thinking about doing something similiar in my supercrew. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The resin is 435 resin from Polyester Resins. The mat is 1.5oz from Fiberglass Mat.
I used some some black pigment to make it look nicer: Colored Pigments
And had a little surfacing wax: Solvents
And finally a little grape mask so the smell didn't kill me: fiberglass products

The USB plug was a Clarion plug: Amazon.com: Clarion CCAUSB USB 2.0 Extension Cable with Integrated Cover: Electronics
It fit really well in that spot.

Thanks!


----------



## leo_ca (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, you have some very nice skills, way to pull that off.
I've sent you a PM on the sub that was in there.
Keep the pics coming and I look forward to seeing that vented box!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i am interested in seeing how you can get a ported box in there


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Where's the "Like" button? ^^


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Just bought one of these trucks. Very interested in this box.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Very well done.


----------



## suzi427 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Okay, had to dig a Lil, but I found it.....bump,in anticipation of new front stage pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Haha.. I will put up a few pics of what has happened so far..


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

nice work joey! florida-fornia all the way!


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

What is your current substage setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Right now I have a test enclosure sitting in the back with 2 Audiomobile GTS 10's. They are really impressive (they are the "entry level" subs too). I am pretty sure I am going to roll with them. I would loved to have used 2 illusion Carbon 10s, but I don't have enough power for them. :-(


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

how much power do those illusion 10s need/want?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Right now I have a test enclosure sitting in the back with 2 Audiomobile GTS 10's. They are really impressive (they are the "entry level" subs too). I am pretty sure I am going to roll with them. I would loved to have used 2 illusion Carbon 10s, but I don't have enough power for them. :-(


Joey - this being tested sealed or ported? Any plans to post a few pics of this? The Illusion C10's seem like solid drivers also.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Schizm said:


> how much power do those illusion 10s need/want?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Nominal is 300, max 600. Going off what is listed in the spec sheet, so I'd say 300-500w each. But everyone is different. This being the for the C10 slim model and not the C10XL.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Midwestrider said:


> Joey - this being tested sealed or ported? Any plans to post a few pics of this? The Illusion C10's seem like solid drivers also.


Its sealed. An MDF box sitting on the storage area.. I guess I can post a pic... Not much to look at, though..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Midwestrider said:


> Nominal is 300, max 600. Going off what is listed in the spec sheet, so I'd say 300-500w each. But everyone is different. This being the for the C10 slim model and not the C10XL.


And I typically like to overpower my drivers.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

joey,
I have a mosconi 200.2 bridge to my c12 and it loves it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

iasca judge said:


> joey,
> I have a mosconi 200.2 bridge to my c12 and it loves it


Right, that is a single C12. I have that right now in the truck. It sounds good, but I want MOAR BASS! 

So, that's why I am looking at 2 subs instead of 1.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

In my pickup I've been thinking about pulling the bench seat for 2 bucket seats and huilding a custom console/ported box for my Fi Q12. High Qts model. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Funny you should say that, I had thought about finding a matching 40% seat for the back of my tundra and replacing the 60 with it and putting a sub console in the middle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Funny you should say that, I had thought about finding a matching 40% seat for the back of my tundra and replacing the 60 with it and putting a sub console in the middle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a microcab mazda ranger lol. So I have no room! Barely able to fit 2 RF woofers in wedge boxes and still fit mt knees under the steering wheel!

I found a couple honda seats for cheap but coukd never find the guy when I had cash lol. I was between jobs then and unemployment didnt pay much lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

So, y'all know how I like bass right...?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

(why did it rotate my picture?)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> (why did it rotate my picture?)


Mega facepalm at ur install log fail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

B help him out LOL!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

See what we would have been stuck with if I had to do the build log of that GTR you built, Bing!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

its all good,holding my laptop upside down….lol


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Now my neck hurts from holding my head sideways...


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

You sir are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice... Cut floors, and c10/c12's....... What are your powering them with?
Did you do the same as IStundra???

Btw we want more pics!!!! 


Edit on power - I spy mosconi's


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

A little update picture.

I am IN LOVE with the C10's!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn, looks sick Joey!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Ruler!

That turned out awesome! (as if we expected anything less) 

Nice touch matching the grates above the amps, to the fan shrouds. 

They functional for something, or just aesthetic?


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

How about a little insight into the sub enclosure? Did you build it out under the truck or is there a cavity already there that you're utilizing?


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

those c10's look insane..... did you do an SPL check, you know, just because every once in a while the in you FLA has to work it self out


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I wasn't sure what I wanted in those spots, in the previous install I had acrylic cut that lit up, so I initially thought something like that would go in those spots. I ended doing an underlay in the vinyl. Those lines were all hand cut and then I did another piece on top of it. Fun times! 






SHAGGS said:


> Ruler!
> 
> That turned out awesome! (as if we expected anything less)
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I will try and dig up more pics. It was a lot of work. I cut the floor and then started making pieces that would best fit the space around the opening under the truck. It was 3 separate pieces and then I fiberglassed them all in and to the truck cavity. For the top I made a metal frame out of 1" angle iron. That allows the baffle to bolt to the opening and makes it easy for me to be able to change it out if I ever wanted.
To clear the subs I had to raise the back seat. That required making spacers for the front mounts of the rear seats as well as raising the loops that they lock into.




Offroader5 said:


> How about a little insight into the sub enclosure? Did you build it out under the truck or is there a cavity already there that you're utilizing?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I give it a work out every day driving to the shop!! 

The ultra low stuff out of these is sick, like dash and steering wheel shaking sick. They do everything I hoped they would. Great output AND they sound really, really good. I am hearing details in songs that I have listened too for a long time and never noticed. I really couldn't be more happy with them.
I have a whole other baffle and trim ring made for 4 Audiomobile GTS 10's and also a stack of 4 Audiomobile GTS 10's but I don't know if they are gonna make it in or not. 
(I bought 4 of each so I could compare..)





quietfly said:


> those c10's look insane..... did you do an SPL check, you know, just because every once in a while the in you FLA has to work it self out


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!!




claydo said:


> Damn, looks sick Joey!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow...looks like a lot of work in that enclosure. Worth it though I suppose to be able to have that much sub without sacrificing a bunch of interior space.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Sweet work JOey! I was hoping to hear it this weekend, but I'm sure I'll get to at some point!


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

pics aren't loading for me


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome Joey!!!
Could take a few pics of the sub box/well from under the cab? Looking to see how much play there is with driveshaft and exhaust.


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet job Joey, that is pure sexy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I just made it rest on them and figured they could work it out between themselves..

hahahahah!!

I will see if I can get something that is recognizable. The gas tank was interesting as well.. 




Midwestrider said:


> Awesome Joey!!!
> Could take a few pics of the sub box/well from under the cab? Looking to see how much play there is with driveshaft and exhaust.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Haha!!! Thanks sir


----------



## rmchevelle (Jul 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I give it a work out every day driving to the shop!!
> 
> The ultra low stuff out of these is sick, like dash and steering wheel shaking sick. They do everything I hoped they would. Great output AND they sound really, really good. *I am hearing details in songs that I have listened too for a long time and never noticed. * I really couldn't be more happy with them.
> I have a whole other baffle and trim ring made for 4 Audiomobile GTS 10's and also a stack of 4 Audiomobile GTS 10's but I don't know if they are gonna make it in or not.
> (I bought 4 of each so I could compare..)


I'm assuming that with your experience and skills that you have probably heard a lot of subs, so, coming from you the above statement means a lot. I'm going to have to find a way to get at least one of those Illusions in my car. :shocked2:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Joey damn man I have bagged trucks two of mine done a blow through but this is sick sick work! Looks awesome man and truck is still functional love it !


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice Shizzz right there Joey!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Midwestrider said:


> Awesome Joey!!!
> Could take a few pics of the sub box/well from under the cab? Looking to see how much play there is with driveshaft and exhaust.


dang, I had already forgotten about this! lol...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

There are a number of things that are probably contributing to my happiness with the subs. 
-Great processor
-Great AB power
-Great subs
-LOTS of Great subs! 

This probably sounds weird and I am sure this is not the "proper" way to describe it, but I feel like I am plugged directly into the sub channels of the amplifier.




rmchevelle said:


> I'm assuming that with your experience and skills that you have probably heard a lot of subs, so, coming from you the above statement means a lot. I'm going to have to find a way to get at least one of those Illusions in my car. :shocked2:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> Joey damn man I have bagged trucks two of mine done a blow through but this is sick sick work! Looks awesome man and truck is still functional love it !





BigRed said:


> Nice Shizzz right there Joey!!!


Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## ghettoBird (Aug 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I have been working on my Tundra for a little while now and thought I would post some pictures up. The goal of the instal was to use equipment I had to create a system that would "match" the truck, aesthetically, ergonomically, and in quality. I wanted it to be able to play loudly and cleanly.


great suff

Is that a 9mm cartridge I spy there?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

ghettoBird said:


> great suff
> 
> Is that a 9mm cartridge I spy there?


If it its one of the first pictures, its .357 sig.


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

ghettoBird said:


> great suff
> 
> Is that a 9mm cartridge I spy there?





[email protected] said:


> If it its one of the first pictures, its .357 sig.


The open end is 9mm...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

GTRTRACK said:


> The open end is 9mm...


Well, if we get technical, 9mm would be .355, and that is .357...


----------



## ghettoBird (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well, if we get technical, 9mm would be .355, and that is .357...


What are ya doin with that cartridge,the last time I used it I was shooting stages at an USPSA match.

Here is my baby!
.40 limited


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it is a really good round. I had (I gave all my guns back to the government so they could dispose of them safely) a S&W M&Pc in .40 and got the .357 sig barrel for it. I felt most comfortable with that round as an EDC, and I shot pretty well with it. It's a little snappy, but I was able to get good followup shots using it. I also had a P226 with both barrels. My larger frame EDC was a H&K USPc .45. That really required a jacket on for concealment, though. The M&Pc was a great gun. I will miss all my firearms, but I know we are all safer now that they are in the hands of the government.

That is a pretty piece! I would go ahead an turn it in before someone needlessly gets shot with it....

See you tomorrow!





GTRTRACK said:


> What are ya doin with that cartridge,the last time I used it I was shooting stages at an USPSA match.
> 
> Here is my baby!
> .40 limited


----------



## shibbydevil (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That is a pretty piece! I would go ahead an turn it in before someone needlessly gets shot with it....


Am I missing the punch line? Was there subtle sarcasm? I'm begging here please!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

shibbydevil said:


> Am I missing the punch line? Was there subtle sarcasm? I'm begging here please!


Nope!


----------



## GTRTRACK (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you so much JOey 

Seems you and I share the same desire at times to really crank our systems,your bass was accurate and crisp and went low when asked.

I really appreciate the demo and can't wait to hear what my bass heavy system will do,my plan was not for it to be bass heavy but after much discussion with Bing and thought that is exactly what I want!

I was surprised last night to see Spike film a new pilot for an up coming fight club show,Rampage Jackson was there as the announcer while legend Ken and Frank Shamrock will be the coaches......I'm the crazy guy in the front row with the cell phone!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

It was nice to share my system with someone who appreciates music the way it was intended to be played! 




GTRTRACK said:


> Thank you so much JOey
> 
> Seems you and I share the same desire at times to really crank our systems,your bass was accurate and crisp and went low when asked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It was nice to share my system with someone who appreciates music the way it was intended to be played!


I'd love to listen to some Pantera in your truck Joey!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FUKAZ28 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of very nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, here are some updated pictures of recent door panel mods.. I know,, super ghetto cause some of the pictures are rotated the wrong way. I will maybe fix them laterz... The last pics are the SEAS I am auditioning. 
.
.









.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.








.
.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Was there something you didn't care for in the Carbons?


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

No, I had a tweeter go out in a tuning mishap and put in a set of SEAS tweeters we had sitting around in the interim. I had the tweeters in so I figured, why not try the midbasses too? Just an experiment...




DRTHJTA said:


> Was there something you didn't care for in the Carbons?
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

What do you think so far? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

I have been having some sinus issues lately, so my ears aren't 100%. But I do know I miss the lower extension of the 8's. In the SEAS favor ,though, I have noticed some detail in the midbass range (they are playing 60 - 250hz) that I didn't notice before. Some very slight differences, but I haven't really critically listened to them since I did the retune.

I also addressed some other issues when I did the retune so things I am hearing could also be a result of that.

Bottom line right now is that I did have a setting on my 6to8 that was subs muted and midbasses playing all the way down. I liked to listen to that setting sometimes. These definitely have a harder time on that setting (to the point that I won't play them on it..)

I have one more set of speakers I am going to experiment with too....








teldzc1 said:


> What do you think so far?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool. What about the tweeters? I actually just switched from Seas Lotus to Illusion. Very different sound. 

Seas were much more smooth and refined. Illusions are much more exciting. Not sure if one is better than the other. Different for sure though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

That is funny, I thought the exact opposite! To me the SEAS were a little more revealing. I do agree they both sound good, but different....




teldzc1 said:


> Cool. What about the tweeters? I actually just switched from Seas Lotus to Illusion. Very different sound.
> 
> Seas were much more smooth and refined. Illusions are much more exciting. Not sure if one is better than the other. Different for sure though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

whoa,,, I need to update this!!!


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Preparing for epicness!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> whoa,,, I need to update this!!!


i expect an alligator.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

So Where is the update


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for a thread revival! We would love to see what's going on with the truck now and see some undercarriage shots of your box mods. Fantastic looking work as always!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

The good news is, I found some pictures! I will try and get them sorted and posted (the bad news is I am pretty busy and that might be in a day or two..)


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey - it's been 2 days!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Arent you rocking some Focal be now?


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

A thread bump for a friendly reminder! I know several of us are eagerly awaiting some update pics.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Where's the pics ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

omg.. I know, I am such a looser! haha... my life is kind of crazy right now, I will get them up here... There have been a few changes off and on, I have tried a few different media players (but still have the Alpine and the AMAS, those have been good to me..). Speakers are Focal 165WRC, with the same BE 3", subs are still Illusion C10's. Amps are still 2 AS 200.4's and 1 AS 200.2. 
I REALLY enjoy listening to this system. I can ride around with it cranked up and it sounds great...
pics coming... :-(


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> pics coming... :-(


doubt it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

DLO13 said:


> doubt it.


X1000000000000000


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Waitnggggggggggggggggg


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Love ittttttt lol. ^^^^


----------



## berksonfab (Feb 26, 2017)

Please please please make pics work again!!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> doubt it.


yep.:laugh:


----------

